# garcia mitchell 302



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i just bought a garcia mitchell 302 salt water at a rummage sale for 10.00 bucks. after cleaning the out side with windex the finish is perfect no scatches, dents, or chips in the paint. the drag works like the day it was made, with some light oil the bail works like it should. so now i'm wondering what year its from an maybe a value. there is a red cap on the right side of the reel an would like to open it but not sure how it moves to open. i'm thinking that the red plug is to open a hole to view the gear area? also with new line on it for this fall i'm going to try it out on some river salmon. thanks for any info


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lots of them for sale on ebay. Starting at .99 and going up to $50+ for one like new. Doesn't look to be really valuable, but that doeasnt mean it's not a great reel. Looks like it would make a good steelhead/salmon reel. I'd use it, have fun with it, and pass it down to someone else someday.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I talked with my Dad, who collects Mitchel 300 series reels, about these the other day. He says the ones with the red plug are from the earlier versions and are worth more than the later ones that lack the red plug. I'm assuming it says "Made in France" somewhere on the body?

Sounds like you have a nice reel.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

yes, it does say made in france on the back of the spool housing.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

check this out... http://www.mitchellreels.net/index.php?option=com_easygallery&act=categories&cid=351&Itemid=72

this should help out to service your reel....
the red side plate or screw means it was made for salt water use.....

I have a very nice 406 high speed the side plate screw is red


----------

